# RAW-Rahmen: reale Gewichtsersparnis ? ?



## BENJI22 (14. Dezember 2011)

Bietet ein RAW-Rahmen eine reale messbare Gewichtsersparnis ? 

Im Vergleich zum Elox und zur Pulverlackierung...

Sollte man wirklich darüber nachdenken, oder einfach nur beim nächsten mal die Pommes OHNE Mayo bestellen ? ? ?


----------



## Pilatus (14. Dezember 2011)

man rechnet so mit 100-300g ersparnis.
hängt aber von allem möglichen ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENJI22 (14. Dezember 2011)

hui! 100-300 g kommt mir ganz schön viel vor. 

Bezieht sich vermutlich auf nen großen Rahmen und dann im Vergleich zu Pulver...

Die eloxierten Rahmen werden vermutlich irgendwo zwischen beiden liegen ...(?)


----------



## othu (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe einen 2010er Giant ReignX Rahmen, Größe L, entlackt:

ca. 60gr

Pulverbeschichtung vielleicht 100 bis maximal(!) 150gr.
Elox dürfte so bei 20-30gr liegen.


----------



## Tompfl (14. Dezember 2011)

BENJI22 schrieb:


> hui! 100-300 g kommt mir ganz schön viel vor.
> 
> Bezieht sich vermutlich auf nen großen Rahmen und dann im Vergleich zu Pulver...
> 
> Die eloxierten Rahmen werden vermutlich irgendwo zwischen beiden liegen ...(?)



Der elxierte Rahmen ist gleich schwer!


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2011)

bei Liteville (wenn man das hier sagen darf) sind es ca. 200g


----------



## cycophilipp (14. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> bei Liteville (wenn man das hier sagen darf) sind es ca. 200g



dann kannst bei dem Liteville das Alu aus dem Rad rausnehmen und es fährt immer noch


----------



## Pilatus (14. Dezember 2011)

bei Nicolai waren es bis zu 300g


----------



## sluette (14. Dezember 2011)

beim 2007er argon fr hat die pulverbeschichtung exakt 100g gewogen.


----------



## othu (14. Dezember 2011)

halte ich für *deutlich* realistischer als 300gr...


----------



## Pilatus (14. Dezember 2011)

war die aussage des Nicolai pulverers. 
Allerdings war es vielleicht auch die Menge an Pulver die er verbläst. Also inklusive dem was dann im Filter landet.
Oder er meinte die Camouflage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2011)

bei camo und einem fully-rahmen sinds ca 300g.


----------



## c_w (14. Dezember 2011)

Gabs nciht mal ne Aussage, dass der Elox-Rahmen leichter ist, weil beim eloxieren Material abgetragen wird?


----------



## merino (14. Dezember 2011)

dreamdeep hat bei einem ehemals gepulverten AC in m 119g "sparen" können
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509700&page=4


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Dezember 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Gabs nciht mal ne Aussage, dass der Elox-Rahmen leichter ist, weil beim eloxieren Material abgetragen wird?



ich glaube das ist kaum messbar!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Dezember 2011)

RAW hat halt den großen Nachteil, dass es einfach unfassbar hässlich ist. Insofern bringt es noch weitere Gewichtsvorteile, da man ständig am Kotzen ist...



Ist halt geschmackssache. Wenns dir gefällt nim Raw, wenn nicht, dann nicht. Wegen dem Gewicht lohnts aber nicht.


----------



## Spletti (17. Dezember 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> RAW hat halt den großen Nachteil, dass es einfach unfassbar hässlich ist. Insofern bringt es noch weitere Gewichtsvorteile, da man ständig am Kotzen ist...
> 
> 
> 
> Ist halt geschmackssache. Wenns dir gefällt nim Raw, wenn nicht, dann nicht. Wegen dem Gewicht lohnts aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (20. Dezember 2011)

ich persönlich finde raw geil.... und habe auch gleich meine Gabel entlackt 

davon mal ab beim Ion in L ca. 200-250g, wenn alle anderen parts auf gewicht optimiert sind ist das ne menge!


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde raw geil.... und habe auch gleich meine Gabel entlackt



Das ist interessant, wie lang ist das schon her? Ist das Gabelmaterial nicht recht oxidationsfreundlich?


----------



## raschaa (24. Dezember 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das ist interessant, wie lang ist das schon her? Ist das Gabelmaterial nicht recht oxidationsfreundlich?



knapp 2 jahre, jo ist "relativ" oxidationsfreundlich, aber regelmäßig mit schleifvlies abgerubbelt ^^ und mit autowachs gepflegt geht das gut...


----------



## sluette (19. Januar 2012)

ich habe gestern meinen Argon CC rahmen vom ent-pulvern wieder bekommen. gewicht war mit pulver 1769g und nun sinds 1656g. bin gespannt was die waage nach dem eloxieren sagt...


----------



## othu (19. Januar 2012)

Chemisch entlackt oder gestrahlt? Wo hast du es machen lassen und wo lässt du eloxieren?


----------



## sluette (19. Januar 2012)

der rahmen wurde cheimisch ent-pulvert und anschlieÃend glasperlgestrahlt. das macht nicolai auch vorm eloxieren damit keine glÃ¤nzende oberflÃ¤che entsteht. ich habe das bei GÃ¶tz Pulverbeschichtungen machen lassen. kostet 38â¬ inkl. porto. habe da schon einige rahmen ent-pulvern lassen, die machen einen top job!
das eloxieren macht Kocks OberflÃ¤chentechnik. da habe ich zwar noch keine erfahrung mit, die adresse habe ich aber offiziell von der liteville webseite und am telefon waren die sehr kompetent. 
der rahmen wird blau und es wird wohl netto knapp 55â¬ kosten.


----------



## frfreshman (19. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> der rahmen wurde cheimisch ent-pulvert und anschließend glasperlgestrahlt. das macht nicolai auch vorm eloxieren damit keine glänzende oberfläche entsteht. ich habe das bei Götz Pulverbeschichtungen machen lassen. kostet 38 inkl. porto. habe da schon einige rahmen ent-pulvern lassen, die machen einen top job!




Wie lange dauert das etwa?


----------



## othu (19. Januar 2012)

danke für die ausführliche Info!
Kannst du mal berichten wenn er vom Eloxieren zurück ist?

EasyElox will für einen Fully-Rahmen chemisch entlacken, glasperlstrahlen und eloxieren fast 200Euro inkl. Versand, da wäre das ja eine nette Alternative!!


----------



## sluette (19. Januar 2012)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das etwa?



hat jetzt bei mir mit beiden postwegen genau 10 tage gedauert.



othu schrieb:


> ...
> Kannst du mal berichten wenn er vom Eloxieren zurÃ¼ck ist?
> ... da wÃ¤re das ja eine nette Alternative!!



ja, ich wollte dann eh bilder hier irgendwo einstellen, wahrscheinlich im allegmeinen "Zeig was du hast" Thread oder passend im "Argon CC".

ich habe auch bei Color Metall angefragt, die sind der "haus eloxierer" von nicolai. die sind aber deutlich teuerer und nehmen 160â¬ fÃ¼r die eloxierung. dann kommen also mit entpulvern und strahlen auch 200â¬ zusammen.


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Januar 2012)

bei N kostet es 400. also immer noch die hälfte billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (19. Januar 2012)

400,- um einen alten Rahmen neu zu eloxieren oder als Aufpreis beim Neurahmen?


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Januar 2012)

aufpreis beim neurahmen.
bronze ist günstiger und schwarz umsonst.


----------



## MisterXT (19. Januar 2012)

Respekt.


----------



## stuk (20. Januar 2012)

laut nicolai, ist der aufpreis u.a. damit gerechtfertigt das es bei bestimmten farben schneller zu eloxzahlunfällen,Farbabweichungen etc, kommen kann als bei schwarz, und die rahmen  dann so nicht mehr verkäuflich sind und neu produziert werden müssen. diese rahmen gehen dann als zweite wahl (teilweise dann nach-gepulvert) z.B. über die stocklist verbilligt raus.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Januar 2012)

Kann ich ein Fully Rahmen auch eloxieren lassen, wenn er gepulvert ist?


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2012)

ich habe ja quasi null ahnung vom eloxieren, kann mir aber schon vorstellen das es nicht einfach ist gleichmÃ¤Ãige einfÃ¤rbungen zu erzielen. besonders wenn unterschiedliche materialien zum einsatz kommen (zb. rohre und frÃ¤steile). die 400â¬ die nicolai dafÃ¼r veranschlÃ¤gt sind mir's dann aber doch nicht wert und schwarz elox finde ich eher langweilig. 
bin also mal gespannt wie mein argon demnÃ¤chst wieder kommt, denn der preis den Kocks dafÃ¼r aufruft ist schon sehr gÃ¼nstig im vergleich zu Color Metal. 
die idee kam mir eigentlich als ich mich mal auf die liteville seite verirrt habe, die geben ja ihre rahmen offiziel zum eloxieren frei und weisen einige betriebe auf ihrer webseite aus, darunter sind auch die beiden oben genannten.


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann ich ein Fully Rahmen auch eloxieren lassen, wenn er gepulvert ist?



klar, wo ist der unterschied zum hardtail? du musst das ding nur komplett zerlegen...


----------



## stuk (20. Januar 2012)

es hieß mal das beim Nacheleoxieren die Lager nicht mehr garantiert sitzen könnten. beim original Ersteloxieren würden an den entsprechenden Stellen Vor- und Nachbearbeitungen nötig.


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2012)

habe ich mir auch gedanken zu gemacht, also wegen dem innenlager an meinem Argon, lagerstellen gibt's ja nicht.
der nette herr winkler von kocks meinte aber das der material abtrag beim beizen (also während des gesammten eloxierprozess) genauso groß sei wie der auftrag beim finalen eloxieren, also dann wenn die farbige schicht aufgebaut wird (keine ahnung wie das heisst, bin kein fachmann).

naja, und auch mit ner extremen nicolai sonnenbrille (habe ich wohl auch auf) sollte man fair sein und die hohe qualität von liteville anerkennen, s.h. der michael wird sich über die lagerstellen auch gedanken machen und wenn's nicht passen würde, würde er die rahmen wohl nicht zum eloxieren frei geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2012)

obwohl, da fällt mir gerade ein...

ich habe mal so um 2000 rum den hinterbau meines Trombones eloxieren lassen. damals schon bei www.fot.de und da wurden die laufflächen mit irgend einer paste versiegelt damit sie im eloxalbad geschützt sind.


----------



## othu (20. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon entschieden mein Trek Scratch nur entlacken zu lassen, aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese sollte ich bei deinen beiden Firmen vielleicht doch mal nachfragen, ob ein Fully-Rahmen ähnlich günstig die Farbe wechseln kann...


----------



## frfreshman (20. Januar 2012)

Bitte berichte!


----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kannst du mal berichten wenn er vom Eloxieren zurück ist?



mir fehlen ein wenig die worte...
gestern ist mein argon wieder gekommen. nachdem ich doch noch die info von Kocks bekommen habe dass orange elox kurzfristig möglich sei, habe ich nochmal von blau umgeschwenkt.
das ergebnis ist aber nichr wirklich toll geworden, also teilweise schön aber im ganzen eher nicht so klasse. aus orange ist mehr gold geworden. da mein argon von 2008 ist sind hier ober- und unter-rohr von Easton und das sitzrohr nicht. s.h. es ist wohl aus geringfügig anderem material. während ober- und unter-rohr schön durchgefärbt sind, hat das sitzrohr eher eine ins schwarze gehende färbung angenommen. das kommt bei sonneneinstrahlung nicht so raus, aber bei normalen tageslicht schon. 
egal, ich bau die kiste jetzt erstmal auf und schaue wie's wirkt. 
werde am WE mal bilder hier posten.


----------



## stuk (3. Februar 2012)

ups,
notfalls wieder Pulver drüber
mfg


----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2012)

ja, das ist die notfallösung... aber wie gesagt, mal schauen wie's fertig ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2012)

so, hier mal ein bild wo man den unterschied sehr gut sieht.
wie gesagt, bei voller sonneneinstrahlung fällt's weniger auf...


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2012)

Hübsch ist das nicht... Echt Schade. Der Rest schaut Super aus.
Lackiere doch einfach das Sitzrohr komplett schwarz !


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2012)

Die Farbe ist geil, aber die Theorie mit den unterschiedlichen Rohren ist nicht ganz schlüssig, denn sonst müsste doch das ganze Sitzrohr davon betroffen sein, oder ...


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2012)

hmmm ist das gefüge möglicherweise durch das schweißen verändert?


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hübsch ist das nicht... Echt Schade. Der Rest schaut Super aus.
> Lackiere doch einfach das Sitzrohr komplett schwarz !


und wie an der schweißnaht sauber absetzen?


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht mit der Verfärbung, da sie einigermassen gleichmässig ist...


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht mit der Verfärbung, da sie einigermassen gleichmässig ist...


finde ich auch, Fretig stellen und das gesammtbild zeigen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und wie an der schweißnaht sauber absetzen?



Abkleben.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Abkleben.


das resultat möchte ich sehen wie du eine schweißnaht sauber abklebst
und anschließend auch noch gut aussieht??


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2012)

Kostet zwar, aber ein guter Lackierer bekommt das hin.

Hab das mal im Ami-Forum gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Lackiere doch einfach das Sitzrohr komplett schwarz !



neeeee, wenn's nicht passt wird's komplett gepulvert!
aber momentan freunde ich mich damit an...

die Kurbel fehlt noch, sonst hätte ich's schon gepostet.


----------



## c_w (3. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kostet zwar, aber ein guter Lackierer bekommt das hin.
> 
> Hab das mal im Ami-Forum gefunden.


Die Frage ist doch nicht, wie gut man das abkleben kann (mit diesen biegsamen Gummiklebebändern), sondern wie's nachher aussieht. Und... wenn man das Sitzrohr pulvert, aber die kompletten Schweissnähte nicht, sieht das imho ******** aus. Wenn man sie komplett mitpulvert, auch. Und Schweissnähte halbpulvern? Sieht auch kacke aus!


----------

